# Airbush machine help?



## skinwalker3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi ^^ I am starting my first fursuit this summer, so in a few weeks. I was recently given the money (in collection with my own savings) to buy an airbushing machine :grin:

However, I don't know exactly what to look for out what to get... And where.. Obviously, it will be used for my suits, so I need something that gives a natural yet permanent look. 

Does anyone know any good machines, or have an suggestions? I am pretty clueless right now, so anything would really help. 

Thanks!

*~Aleya *


----------



## Glitch (Jun 1, 2011)

I use a Badger brand internal mix airbrush.  I forgot what model though.

However, it works great!


----------



## skinwalker3 (Jun 2, 2011)

I looked those up, it looks cool C: Thank you... And a question... I am honestly clueless with these things... I am pretty sure I know how they work, but do you they come with the generator thingy? I don't mean to sound dumb, I just have no idea Cx


----------



## Glitch (Jun 2, 2011)

No, they do not.  For me my compressor was separate.  My compressor is the brand Testors.  Works great for me.  

Just a tip: get 40% off coupons for Michael's and buy the compressor with that.  Compressors run at $100+, but they're really worth it.


----------



## skinwalker3 (Jun 2, 2011)

I found a set with Blick that comes with paints and a compressor and everything. It was on their page, do you think I should look into that? 

And another thing, the paints that come with the Blick package I was looking at was water soluble. Does that mean if I used it on fur, it would come off it it got wet, even after it dried? Or what kind of paints should I used? Acrylics watered down?


----------



## Glitch (Jun 5, 2011)

skinwalker3 said:


> I found a set with Blick that comes with paints and a compressor and everything. It was on their page, do you think I should look into that?
> 
> And another thing, the paints that come with the Blick package I was looking at was water soluble. Does that mean if I used it on fur, it would come off it it got wet, even after it dried? Or what kind of paints should I used? Acrylics watered down?



I don't think watered down acrylics are a good idea to use in an airbrush, but that's just me.


----------



## skinwalker3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Then what do you suggest?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2011)

I know of a few, and I got a compressor and Airbrush kit from harbor freight for about 80 Dollars (plus 20 dollars for a 2 year warranty). :3

And always by an extra airbrush for "just in case" emergencies. 

Using acrylics watered down the bit do not dry as quickly as a piece of fabric airbrished with airbrush paint.
My suggestion is to buy some createx or Badger airbrush paint.


----------



## skinwalker3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've heard about Badge types... Those work will with watered down acrylics?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 8, 2011)

skinwalker3 said:


> I've heard about Badge types... Those work will with watered down acrylics?


 
I wouldn't mix Airbrush acrylics with tube Artist's acrylics, but that's just me.
The tube stuff is more plastic-based than the stuff that comes in bottles for airbrushes. If it isn't mixed properly, it can clog the machine.


----------



## jjaanbutt (Jun 9, 2011)

im looking for an airbrush machine a nice used one if new coll but i need help where can i buy on in houston used or brand new.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 9, 2011)

God-dammit spambot!


----------



## SabellaFox (Jun 10, 2011)

skinwalker3 said:


> I found a set with Blick that comes with paints and a compressor and everything. It was on their page, do you think I should look into that?
> 
> And another thing, the paints that come with the Blick package I was looking at was water soluble. Does that mean if I used it on fur, it would come off it it got wet, even after it dried? Or what kind of paints should I used? Acrylics watered down?


 
Tube acrylics are bad for airbrushes. The minerals and plasticiers in them can't be thinned down enough to pass through the air chamber and needle.

I have Badgers 150 and 360 I use for general model painting and effects, and a Sotar 20/20 for large scale work and makeup. I'd suggest the harbor freight package since its compressor has more power than a badger 180 model. You should look for an airbrush model that has double action control (that the button lever controls both air flow and paint flow separately for finer control) and a paint bottle as well as a cup so you can interchange colors quickly. Some don't come that way or only have a built in paint cup.

My general list is airbrush, compressor with moisture trap and regulator, 6 foot air hose, 6 - 12 extra bottles, empty squeeze bottles to mix colors, small cans of acetone, paint thinner and laquer thinner depending on the paints I use, battery operated mixing wand for mixing paints in their bottles. I find having a moisture trap keeps unwanted water out of my paints and inks, and the regulator allows me to increase or decrease air pressure depending on the thickness of my paint mixtures. 

When coloring fur/fursuits/fabric there's two options. Pigment paints like those used in silkscreening is where the color sits on the surface. Its the type when you wash it it'll flake and crack. The other type are fabric inks and dyes; they're more permanent and fade with washing. Acrylic furs are dyed that way so using semi-transparent inks is the way to match existing fabrics, or add other colors.

I use waterproof india inks for shadowing and highlights, great for the under eye accents, face lines, whisker spots, rings and once dry are hard to fade when faced with multiple washings. Inks work extremely well in airbrushes. If deeper solid colors are wanted then you'll want to go with acrylic liquid paints made for airbrushes. Just be aware that paints won't penetrate furs like inks and dyes.


----------

